# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*[/align]
[align=center]To those celebrating:[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]



[align=center]Wishing A Very Happy Birthday to,[/align]
[align=center]STEPHIEMARIE78!![/align]
[align=center]





For Easter, Iâd personally like to ask for good thoughts and vibes for RO members who need it. With so many weather related problems in the Midwest, travel and financial issues, and just family struggles, I feel we could all use the positive thoughts. Maybe light a candle for all the people and bunnies on RO when you have a few minutes. Thanks J ~bo[/align]

[align=center]urplepansy:[/align]
[align=center]Look what Atorres61472 got!!! Jose seems to really like the new additions also! [/align]
[align=center]:carrot[/align]
[align=center]There seem to be a lot of new bunnies all over the place! GoinbacktoCali was given a boxed-up, surprise Easter _present_. She also got March, who needed some medical attention.[/align]
[align=center]:carrot[/align]
[align=center]Pixiestixxx has a new little Precious.[/align]
[align=center]:carrot[/align]
[align=center]Becknutt took her bunnies for an Easter photo and came back with a new addition![/align]
[align=center]:carrot


[/align]
[align=center]Sorry if I missed anyone![/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2008)

[align=center]*PLEASE FINISH VOTING ON BOTH THREADS FOR THE PHOTO PHILE CONTEST!!!*[/align]
[align=center]*VOTING WILL END SOON!!!* [/align]
[align=center]*Both threads will be tallied together and the winners will be announced!!!*[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2008)

*HAPPY Third Anniversary of the "Gotcha" Day for JimD's Rosie...

I never understood - did Rosie get Jim D - or did he get her?

Either way - Buck Jones helped...

All of you newer folks might love to read the thread here..

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6104&forum_id=6*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 23, 2008)

PLEASE HAVE A MOMENT OF SILENCE, AND GIVE EXTRA KISSES AND HUGS TO YOUR BUNS TODAY. HAVE THE MOMENT OF SILENCE TO ALL EATER BUNNIES THAT WILL FIND LOVING HOMES FOR THE NEXT FEW WEEKS THEN BE FORGOTTEN ABOUT ONLY TO WIND UP IN A SHELTER OR LISTED FOR FREE SOMEWHERE!!!!!!



Hope everyone has a happy easter, and give your buns kisses from me and my buns to you and your buns


----------



## Leaf (Mar 23, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *HAPPY Third Anniversary of the "Gotcha" Day for JimD's Rosie...
> 
> I never understood - did Rosie get Jim D - or did he get her?
> 
> ...



How beautiful. I am still in tears, though I knew - I feel like I've finally been able to "meet" Buck Jones.

:hearts


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *HAPPY Third Anniversary of the "Gotcha" Day for JimD's Rosie...
> 
> I never understood - did Rosie get Jim D - or did he get her?
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much!!:thanks:

I went through the whole thread last night. I was able to find and repostsome of the missing photos, but I'm afraid the rest are "lost" 

WHAT AN ADVENTURE!!!:nod
My first memory of meeting Rosie, is seeing The Missus holding out this grungy-big footed-fluff of fur in the middle of a blizzard at a McD's off of the Parkway.

This morning, everybun got breakfast "all-the-way"....a little bit of everything I keep on hand.:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2008)

So you did that on March 23? I remember that Jim.

Congrats Rosie!!!


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> So you did that on March 23? I remember that Jim.
> 
> Congrats Rosie!!!


And I remember you being there for us! :hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2008)

*Leaf wrote*


> How beautiful. I am still in tears, though I knew - I feel like I've finally been able to "meet" Buck Jones.
> 
> :hearts


Oh my goodness Jessica - Buck Jones was truly one of a kind. He was one of the kindest people I've ever known - and yet he was willing to stand up to trolls and call them out. 

One of my most prized "posessions" on this forum were the two pms I had from him before he died. In one of them - he was replying to my note thanking him for being who he was....and his kindness. He was so gracious and kind. In the other note, he was commenting on a story I'd shared about Tiny and how much he enjoyed reading about Tiny. 

When the forum crashed last year - I lost them both.....as we lost everything past a certain date, etc. 

I remember Buck's very last post....I want to say it was fairly late at night and he was trying to help someone get information to get to a vet ASAP. The next day Carolyn posted of his passing - and I was in shock. How much it was like him though - to have his last post be helping someone else (versus just commenting on what his standards were, etc).

He was so wise about bunnies - and yet so humble - in spite of his knowledge.

And I'm crying here....

One person on the board that I frequently say reminds me of Buck Jones is JimD......in so many ways he personifies the standards Buck lived by.

And I better go before I write a book here...

Peg


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I remember Buck's very last post....I want to say it was fairly late at night and he was trying to help someone get information to get to a vet ASAP. The next day Carolyn posted of his passing - and I was in shock. How much it was like him though - to have his last post be helping someone else (versus just commenting on what his standards were, etc).



You remember correctly.

It was a reply to FreddysMom....Freddy had eaten some chocolate......


_Sat Jun 18th, 2005 08:50 PM_
Buck Jones* wrote: *


> Ocean County has an emergency service veterinarian hospital on Rt 70, Lakewood, NJ.7(732) 363-3200 that is open 24/7 on weekends and holidays. It is only 1 1/2hrs from your location.
> 
> If you call them they may be able to provide you with a comparable Passaic County service. I agree that it would be wise for Freddy to see a vet ASAP!
> 
> ...


----------



## Orchid (Mar 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say Happy Sunday to all..


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2008)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Just wanted to say Happy Sunday to all..


:hello :wave2


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)

New Pictures in my blog! Lots!


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy Easter to All!!






I hope everyone has a "Hoppy" Easter!! 


Karlee 'n' Buns


----------

